# My new hunting buddy



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

i was going to post a pic but computer skills are not my thing..... give me a little bit and i will get my wife up and see if she can give me a hand.... sorry guys


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

think i got it this time...... this is my baby girl Keira 7 pounds 15oz born aug 25 can't wait to get a bow in her hand.....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Very Sweet!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*congratulations*

Hey raymond, beautiful baby girl.... we need to take her duck hunting soon... lol give me a call tommy261


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

man thats awesome, congratulations. I have one due in December and I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

those are awesome pics. congrats from a guy with two bowhunting daughters.....


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks guys .....


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Beautiful Baby, Congrats!


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats !! looks like she is ready to go


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats, the only thing better than her ruining your hunting is when the grandkid(s) come along and they ruin it all over again. But once you get into it ruined takes on a whole new meaning. You should start that second job now so you will be ready for the added expenses of bow's clothes rifles and other paraphernalia. Trust me when I say, it gets expensive even if they are worth it.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

congrats!


----------

